# Please Look....



## jaymanc (Jun 26, 2008)

Can anyboy tell me if this is a military watch,

thank you

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=31282


----------



## jaymanc (Jun 26, 2008)

thank you,

i have indeed looked to the rear, there is small engraving but would need a microscope of some sort to infact see the writing.

but there is some engraving that i can see and it states JXR.

i really do not no if this helps thank you for the recent reply.


----------



## jaymanc (Jun 26, 2008)

the engravements are under the back lid it is not on the lid.

it is where the clogs are ect.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

No to be military issue markings would have been 'stamped' on the outside of the back case 'like' this picture HERE (sold by our very own host RLT  )

More info an Jewels can be found HERE

Modern Precista watches are sold in the UK via the internet by TimeFactors (try googling it)

Welcome to The Watch Forum btw :rltb:

Cheers Stuart


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jaymanc said:


> it is where the clogs are ect.


Is it Dutch? h34r:

sorry, I'll get my coat :sadwalk:


----------

